# Fridge On Gas - I Know I Should Know This....



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

We have had her for a year and I know we have used it on gas before, but we couldnt seem to kick it to gas this past week while we were campering....

Lit the stove top - tried the On/Off several times like the book said, but it never kicked on...

Any ideas? I know yall are brilliant


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I guess I will start.

Did it try to start on gas? Could you hear the igniter?

I am guessing it was working on electric, was it already cooled down before you tried to switch? It may have been cold enough that it did not need to light.

It can take a while for the air to purge from the gas line to the fridge so you may just need to wait and try again later. If it works on electric then it is not likely the control board it self but there is a fuse on the control board for the gas valve so you will need to remove the cover and check it.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

get an airgun and blow out the combustion chamber too, if it has been awhile since it was used on gas, there may be some "stuff" in there restricting airflow, or fuel flow, with could be offsetting the mixture.

Cob webs, spider nests, and the like are all possibilities, if Andy's fixes don't get it.

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just keep kicking it -- meaning -- turn it to gas -- listen for it to click -- should do three full cycles before the warning light comes on (meaning it did not light) .. then do it again...

Now of course you could have a spider web in there or something that prevents it from kicking... so if you can -- and gently -- take a little air from a compressor and blow it out -- or take a deep brath and blow real hard...

but make sure that you hear the clicking noise initially -- if not -- then it could be electrical isues...

But the same thing happened to MSWALT on our last recent trip and he had to kick it iver quite a few times before all the air got purged out....


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Silly question, but my Refridge has two buttoms on top, one is on or off and the other switches between gas only and Auto, meaning it will run on gas when not hooked up to the shore line and on 120 V when hooked up. Try pushing that in (or is it out) to set to run on gas and try again. I had tried my refridge on gas to make sure it worked and it's really hard to tell if its acually working because the flame is so small until it felt that the chamber was heated up.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Definitely check for spider webs and such in the burner area -a little compressed air will do the trick. It could take 5-6 tries to get the fridge to light and stay going. If it doesn't light in 5-10 tries it is time to do the troubleshooting dance. You will need a VOM to check DC, AC and ohms. Not sure what model number Dometic is in the Outback but a Service Manual should be available to view a this website

RV Mobile Tech Page

Good Luck!

Map Guy


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

I do hear it trying to lit and then after its 3 tries, the "check" light comes on....

I tried getting it to kick on for about an hour and when the thought of carving something obscene on the front was almost overwhelming, I decided to stop and do something else









I will pass on your info to the DH since I could read the words, but all I heard was ";lfajsdfljsdsfl;j jfkadf;jasd;ldlkfja;lsdf fjka;sdfjads;f"

Thanks so much guys....

Jennifer


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jedmunson said:


> ..... all I heard was ";lfajsdfljsdsfl;j jfkadf;jasd;ldlkfja;lsdf fjka;sdfjads;f"


There certainly is alot of _that  _ spoken around here!









Wolfie / aka Judi


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

This happened to me, after breakfast I notice the fault light on the water heater and the refrig check light was on. I turn on the stove: all OK three burners. Tried many relights frig and WH. I knew the backup LP tank was full and I did not think the service tank was that low --- until I checked. Sure enough I had the red line on the changeover valve. I had only opened the service tank. ( the tank the valve arm points to ) The back tank valve was closed. Once opened all was good to go. I think the stove is a good way to purge air from the lines but might not reflect the required pressure to run everything else. I'm sure that if I has let the stove burn a little long it too would have gone out.

My story,
Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Couple ideas -

make sure you have propane turned on
ensure you have electrical power (fridge control board needs it)
Turn on stove and light all there burners for a few minutes - keep them on
Turn on fridge - try it a few times to ensure there is no air in the lines

If you hear clicking and your have no obstruction - (can you see a spark?)
Try lighting it with a bbq lighter (you will need to do it while it is trying to light)
If it still does not light - there is no propane 
tap the valve with the back of a screw driver (sometimes they can stick while sitting)

If you see no spark there is an ignitor problem (dirt or not enough power)

Good luck

Thor


----------

